# Farmville tips



## Myth (Nov 2, 2009)

This game is SO addicting. What is your current level? Mine is 16.

Share  your tips here.

My tip; for easy XP, buy Hay Bales and place them in one corner. You get 5xp per hay bale. But, beware; it takes a while to sell them again.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 2, 2009)

if you are posting this thread, get ready to duck


----------



## Myth (Nov 2, 2009)

Say what?


----------



## brix (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Myth (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

sounds a bit........





rubbish tbh


----------



## Myth (Nov 2, 2009)

Farmville? It's quite good, you should try it. The only problem is it's addicting.


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 2, 2009)

It's a flash game. For facebook. 


"Oh yeah I love gaming, I'm always playing Solitaire for Windows!"


----------



## stupid kid (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Not-Playing-Farmville/123990737273?ref=mf


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm level 28


----------



## Myth (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2009)

what the FUCKING fuck is wrong with the word "addictive"?


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 2, 2009)

Give Myth a break, s/he plays Farmville ffs.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 2, 2009)

insidious fucking thing. took me an age to block requests to be xxxx's neighbour 

i don't want to live next stinking farm. that's why i live in a big fucking city. now, an invite to shag the farmer's daughter...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2009)

i am somewhere around level 30

my tip   get a life


----------



## Myth (Nov 2, 2009)

I will give up soon.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh halp a lonely sheep has wandered onto my land.
Fuck the fuck off


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2009)

Innit. I DO NOT GIVE A TOSS about your lost fucking cows.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 2, 2009)

I got knobbed off enough with it to block the application, because my brother, sister-in-law and two aunties and several other friends are all playing it and my feed was drowning in lost bloody cows 

I can't be arsed with it because you have to pay too much attention to it, remembering to feed things and move stuff around and harvest bloody pumpkins etc. I do quite enough looking after in my day-to-day life thanks.


----------



## Myth (Nov 2, 2009)

You don't have to feed them. -_-


----------



## marty21 (Nov 2, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Oh halp a lonely sheep has wandered onto my land.
> Fuck the fuck off


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 2, 2009)

I like it  but I am a bit concerend about the need to look after things daily  Guess things will just need to die if I go away for a few days


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 3, 2009)

Did my head in after a couple of days, totally fucking pointless.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 3, 2009)

Myth said:


> You don't have to feed them. -_-



No. But I certainly don't need to know about them, either, and when you've got 10 friends playing, it takes up your entire news feed.

*blocked*


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 3, 2009)

How 'social gaming' companies make money from those Farm and Mafia things -
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-gaming-ecosystem-of-hell/


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2009)

Farmville

the bane of any college teachers life!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 3, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Farmville
> 
> the bane of any college teachers life!



i know....  i would teach them something  but i have to harvest my sunflowers


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2009)

haha

I cant get them to get of bloody farmville....... or OMGPOP


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 3, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> How 'social gaming' companies make money from those Farm and Mafia things -
> http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-gaming-ecosystem-of-hell/



So it's not just shite, it is evil too....knew it


----------



## Myth (Nov 3, 2009)

I thought it was shit when I first played it, until some people I know play it and it's became a competition between us.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 3, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> So it's not just shite, it is evil too....knew it



It's not evil unless you're stoopid enough to fall for that shite. 
I go on a gaming site, been there for 2/3 years and I'm still on my original £5 and I've had £40+ back from them so you don't NEED to spend money.

That could explain why people who have only just joined FB games are higher levels than me, they obviously don't mind wasting their money.


----------



## Myth (Nov 3, 2009)

I never spend money on Facebook games, fuck that. I just do it daily, spend around 5 minutes harvesting + planting.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 5, 2009)

top tip for roller coaster kingdom

dont forget when you have scheduled a load of clown cars to arrive so they all go sad and fuck off


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 5, 2009)

Play bejeweled instead.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 5, 2009)

isn't bejewelled the _really_ dodgy spyware riddled one?


----------



## Myth (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup, it is, Pinkmonkey.

Notice: I have now quit FarmVille. K.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 5, 2009)

Good for you


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 5, 2009)

Farmville, Scamville more like!

http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-gaming-ecosystem-of-hell/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 5, 2009)

much too addictive for me, over the last few months must have spent hours on the bloody thing got to level 22 - even spent real cash buying a bigger farm. it kept crashing my browser when I was halfway through harvesting stuff so I gave up in the end and blocked the thing (and while I was at it I blocked yoville,mafiawars and cafeworld)
yay I'm free


----------



## liberty (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm on level 39 

I was wondering where my gifts were DBD


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 5, 2009)

liberty said:


> I'm on level 39
> 
> I was wondering where my gifts were DBD





how many levels are there?


----------



## Jenerys (Nov 5, 2009)

Clair De Lune said:


> Oh halp a lonely sheep has wandered onto my land.
> Fuck the fuck off






			
				stupid dogbot said:
			
		

> Innit. I DO NOT GIVE A TOSS about your lost fucking cows.



*thumbs up*

my mate is so angry with her partner, who wont go down to their allotment but will waste frickin hours farming in bloody farmville


----------



## liberty (Nov 5, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> how many levels are there?



I have no idea on of my neighbors is on 41!!!!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 6, 2009)

liberty said:


> I have no idea on of my neighbors is on 41!!!!


just looked it up - there are 70
although if it's any consolation ' _Level 37, you gain the "Clever Farmer" status and all game content becomes available to you.'_


----------



## liberty (Nov 6, 2009)

dynamicbaddog said:


> just looked it up - there are 70
> although if it's any consolation ' _Level 37, you gain the "Clever Farmer" status and all game content becomes available to you.'_



The world is my oyster


----------



## Pingu (Nov 6, 2009)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Play bejeweled instead.


 

i cant get past 160k on that.

mate of mine regularly posts 280k plus effortlessly

which just goes to show that he doenst have enough work to do


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 6, 2009)

Pingu said:


> i cant get past 160k on that.
> 
> mate of mine regularly posts 280k plus effortlessly
> 
> which just goes to show that he doenst have enough work to do



My highest score is 242,000 but I'm normally around 20,000 to 50,000.


----------



## Myth (Nov 6, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


> Farmville, Scamville more like!
> 
> http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-gaming-ecosystem-of-hell/



That's only if you're dumb enough to do them shitty offers.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 4, 2009)

If you want a proper farming game check out Aerosoft's Farming Simulator 2009


----------

